# Best Fighter in the NHL



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Who is the best fighter in the NHL? This is not to say, who would win an MMA match (I think that would be rather ridiculous to predict), but on skates, who is the best fighter?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

DJ and Boogarrd are the toughest dudes. I'm a little biased towards DJ though cause I went to school with him.

DJ just can't seem to beat Derek though.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't like him, but nobody is messing with the Boogeyman. The Wild are loaded with tough guys; Simon, the Boogeyman and Fedoruk. Anaheim won't be roughing this team up, Boogard and Simon are legit psychos.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

IMO Laraque is the heavyweight champ no doubt.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Laraque takes it hands down.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I get a kick outta Georges everytime I see him on the bence during the games. Something about him just makes me laugh.

I haven't seen him fight in awhile though, maybe its for the best.



> Boogard and Simon are legit psychos


Awesome quote.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

LaRaque off your list, but I would probably vote for Chara if he was up there. Simon is as someone said earlier, a legitimate psychopath but probably couldn't take most of this list straight up.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Boogeyman is an absolute wreck. Don't mess with the dude, AND he's massive and just loves to beat dudes up.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Boogard is a beast and takes the cake on this one.


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Emry i would say. He's an ex-boxer.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Sinister said:


> Boogard is a beast and takes the cake on this one.


You guys do know Laraque and Boogaard have fought before, right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KtO6vx0QU4

Boogaard is about 6'7" 270 lbs and Laraque is 6'3" 250 lbs.


----------

